# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  SULTAN male labrador  patte tordue refuge ASA 81 - AU Refuge depuis 9 ANS

## Titebambi

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* SULTAN
*Type:* Labrador
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Nom : Sultan

Sexe : Mâle

Race : Labrador

Âge : on pense qu'il 6 ans

Entrée au refuge : Mai 2005

Caractère : Sultan est un chien débordant d'énergie, il est vraiment très foufou et il tire beaucoup en laisse !! Il a une patte qui a été cassée et qui reste donc tordue, mais ça ne l'empêche en rien de sauter partout !! Il est hyper affectueux, il ne manque pas une seule occasion de vous sauter dessus pour vous léchouiller la figure !! Il est très vif et aura certainement besoin de beaucoup se dépenser, faire attention avec les enfants car il est très gentil mais peut être parfois brutasse dans ses mouvements ! 

Pour info: Sultan a eu une patte cassée car c'était un chien battu. Par conséquent, si vous l'agressé, il peut montrer les dents mais ne vous inquiétez pas, il a su reprendre confiance en l'homme et si vous êtes sympa avec lui, il n'y aura aucun problème.

Ententes : Avec les chats rien n'est sur, on ne pense pas qu'il s'entende mais bon on ne peut jamais réellement savoir ! Pour les chiens il s'entend avec les femelles, par contre il est assez dominant donc avec la majorité des mâles cela coince ! 

Photos :




Identifié  Vacciné ; Frais d'adoption = 100
Co-voiturages OK
Fiche : http://asa81.canalblog.com/archives/200 ... 57661.html

Contact = [email=hortala.jeanmarc@orange.fr:gz91wqgr]hortala.jeanmarc@orange.fr[/email:gz91wqgr] 
05.63.98.25.68 (9h-12 ou 15h-18h)

Vous pouvez diffuser   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## phacélie

plus de 5 ans de box pour SULTAN    ::   personne pour lui ?

----------


## dadatsun

il est arrivé au refuge avec sa patte cassée ? il a été battu alors qu il avait 1 an ? 

il a du se remettre de cette expérience malheureuse ... 

il a un comportement "normal"  avec l humain , les enfants en particuliers ?? , les autres chiens... les chats ?

----------


## phacélie

voilà les réponses que je peux donner à une partie de tes questions, dadatsun :




> SULTAN, lui sait un faux nerveux. Quand on s'approche de son box, il est très excité et dès qu'on rentre et qu'on est près de lui, il devient très calin et très calme. Si il est toujours chez nous, c'est à cause de sa patte folle, cela fait peur aux gens alors que pour lui ce n'est pas du tout un handicap. D'ailleurs, son plus grand défaut c'est qu'il tire en laise, alors vous voyez sa patte ne le dérange nullement. On aimerait vraiment qu'il soit adopté car cela fait plus de 5 ans qu'il est chez nous





> faire attention avec les enfants car il est très gentil mais peut être parfois brutasse dans ses mouvements !


pour le reste, je ne sais pas  :hein2:

----------


## dadatsun

peut on avoir une photo de lui " en pattes" ..pour qu on puisse se rendre compte de son handicap...?

 on ne peut pas avoir un coup de coeur ou diffuser correctement pr lui si on n a pas d images de lui .... 

c est  vraiment pour pouvoir l aider .. et pas de la curiosité malsaine ...

----------


## Titebambi

Sultan est toujours la

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour les photos

----------

n de siret 34782677800016
sultan fait parti  des urgences,donc don libre pour ce chouette toutou,prendrait une photo des que possible

----------


## Titebambi

Sultan toujours dans son box depuis 6 ans

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Il manquait juste le tiret entre rescue et forum  ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

::  



```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sultan-male-labrador-patte-tordue-refuge-asa-81-a-6935/"][img]http://i26.servimg.com/u/f26/12/66/44/17/sultan10.png[/img][/url]
```

----------


## tresgos

help  pour Sultan 6 ans de box   ::

----------


## AndaSkaP

Voici l'article que l'on fait tourner sur Faceb**k : 

Sultan est un Labrador de 8 ans plein d'énergie ! Il se laisse mettre le collier assez facilement après un bon câlin. En ballade il ne tire pas tant que ça, tout dépend de son humeur ! Il faut aussi savoir qu'il a eu une patte cassé qui s'est mal ressoudée et qui reste donc tordue, mais ça ne le gène pas du tout et ne l'empèche pas de sauter partout, ni de nager dans la rivière ! Sultan adore les câlins et jouer au lancer de bâton, d'ailleurs on a eu du mal à rentrer dans son box car monsieur voulait garder son bâton dans la gueule ! 

ps : C'est l'ancien maître de Sultan qui lui avait cassé la patte en le battant, maintenant il est totalement remis et à bien reprit confiance en l'homme. Il ne montrera jamais les dents si vous ne le violentez pas et si vous êtes sympa avec lui ! Aucun problème !

----------


## phacélie

à quand le tour de SULTAN de trouver une gentille famille qui lui permette de connaître enfin un hiver douillet ?  ::

----------


## AndaSkaP

Nada !!!
Mais déjà un petit point positif, quelqu'un qui l'a vu mais qui ne peut pas l'adopter voudrait le parrainer.

----------


## phacélie

> Sultan toujours dans son box depuis 6 ans


c'était il y a presque un an déjà ... et il attend toujours   ::

----------


## phacélie

il est tout content de fouler l'herbe le beau SULTAN, mais les bénévoles ont beau faire, ça n'arrive pas tous les jours...
 personne pour lui permettre d'avoir enfin ce plaisir au quotidien et SA maison au lieu d'un box ? ::

----------


## phacélie

toujours PERSONNE pour SULTAN ?*

​il a maintenant 7 ans et 2 mois de box* pour 8 ans d'âge ! ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sultan-male-labrador-patte-tordue-refuge-asa-81-a-6935/][img]http://i46.servimg.com/u/f46/12/66/44/17/sultan12.png[/img][/url]
```

----------


## phacélie

> Nada !!!
> Mais déjà un petit point positif, quelqu'un qui l'a vu mais qui ne peut pas l'adopter voudrait le parrainer.


toujours parrainé le beau SULTAN ?

toujours aucune piste d'adoption pour lui ?

AndaSkaP, si le refuge accepte qu'il parte en FA, il faudrait peut-être lui faire un topic dans la rubrique de demande de FA...

ce pauvre chien ne va quand même pas passer toute sa vie en refuge  :Frown:

----------


## AndaSkaP

Rien du tout pour lui, même pas parrainé (juste 2 dons). 
Oui mais pour la FA il faut qu'elle soit dans les villes proches de chez nous...

----------


## AndaSkaP

Dans le tarn en général

----------


## AndaSkaP

Merci de m'avoir prévenu pour le lien.

Oui aussi, il suffit que ça soit assez près pour qu'on puisse envoyer les gens directement chez la FA s'il y a besoin, ou bien faire venir la FA au chenil. En fait ça dépendra plutôt de la personne et de sa disponibilité.

----------


## AndaSkaP

Avec les chats on ne pense pas que ça passera, mais bon sait-on jamais ! 
Avec les autres chiens, les femelles pas de problème, et les mâles ça dépend lesquels, mais en général ça passe pas

Merci pour le lien, je ne l'avais pas vu  ::

----------


## AndaSkaP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipTc...ature=youtu.be

----------


## phacélie

merci !  :Smile:

----------


## Pitchoun'

Bon 7 ans de box c'est déjà trop j'pense, il mérite une famille chaleureuse et aimante  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mon beau Sultan, on ne désarme pas, on ne baisse pas les bras, je suis sûre qu'une famille t'offrira un doux foyer !!! :: 

Pauvre pépère battu par ses anciens maitres, tu as déjà passé trop de temps derrière les barreaux, la roue tourne et je te le souhaite très fort. Bouddha est enfin sauvé, le prochain c'est toi !  ::

----------


## vieux-os

DIFFUSER DANS MON POST  URGENCES HANDICAPES  http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t485-...te-tordue#3231

----------


## Pitchoun'

::  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> Rien du tout pour lui, même pas parrainé (juste 2 dons). 
> Oui mais pour la FA il faut qu'elle soit dans les villes proches de chez nous...


toujours d'actualité ?

Ca serait bien que d'autres personnes viennent sur ce post... pour partager son lien aussi  :: 

PS : partage sur FACEBOOK autorisé ?

----------


## Titebambi



----------


## Titebambi

Oui toujours aussi sympa le Sultan !!

Malheureusement il continue à vieillir et l'arthrose commence à l'embêter au niveau de sa patte "normale"  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Offrez à Sultan un doux foyer pour ses articulations douloureuses !  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Je viens de voir apparaitre cette photo sur la page d'accueil. Il est beau. 7 ans de box, pauvre pépère !
Andaskap, tu as toujours la bannière de Yack et Neva  :: , peut être peux-tu en prendre une autre ?

----------


## tinavani

:: Post de loulou Sultan remonté sur notre forum........ ::

----------


## Titebambi

::

----------


## CLMA

Voici le post que je viens de lui faire sur ma page Facebok : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## phacélie

http://asa81.canalblog.com/albums/ch...10-sultan.html

 ::

----------


## phacélie

> Oui toujours aussi sympa le Sultan !!
> 
> Malheureusement il continue à vieillir et l'arthrose commence à l'embêter au niveau de sa patte "normale"


ce pauvre chien n'émeut personne ? 
six mois ont passé, six mois de plus dans son box.... ::

----------


## fredd

je up parce que personne ne passe sur ce post  :Frown: 
quelqu'un pour Sultan?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## phacélie

malgré la photo qui passe en page d'accueil, Sultan est invisible  :: 

http://asa81.canalblog.com/tag/urgent

----------


## phacélie

d'après le formulaire de la page 1, Sultan a maintenant passé *9 ans en refuge* ( Titebambi, si tu pouvais modifier le titre )  :: 
et il aura 10 ans dans 2 mois.... faudra-t-il qu'il passe son* dixième anniversaire en box*  :: 
*diffusez/partagez l'annonce svp* ::

----------


## phacélie

merci à Sarabi qui a fait une nouvelle bannière pour Sultan  :Smile: 
 à prendre en signature s'il vous plaît, s'il te plaît, c'est vite fait  ::  
( voir "Mon compte" en haut de page) en copiant le code ci-desous ( sans le  "Code:" au dessus  ::   )



```
[url="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sultan-male-labrador-patte-tordue-refuge-asa-81-refuge-depuis-8-ans-6935/"][img]http://nsa33.casimages.com/img/2014/05/11/mini_140511105947936843.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## bouletosse

Je la prends   :Smile:  enfin, si ça gène personne?

On connait ses compatibilités ? Très beau  ::  ce loulou

----------


## phacélie

ah, mais non, ça ne gêne pas bien au contraire, merci bouletosse  :Smile: 

 ( les ententes, ça serait bien aussi de les mettre sur le formulaire de la première page, Titebambi si tu passes par là stp )

----------


## Sarabi

Bonjour, j'ai refait la bannière avec un format plus conventionnel...elle sera plus lisible comme ça.
Bon courage à Sultan  :: 



```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sultan-male-labrador-patte-tordue-refuge-asa-81-refuge-depuis-9-ans-6935"][img]http://nsa34.casimages.com/img/2014/05/26/140526074312673769.jpg[/img][/URL]
```

----------


## phacélie

> Bonjour, j'ai refait la bannière avec un format plus conventionnel...elle sera plus lisible comme ça.
> Bon courage à Sultan 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sultan-male-labrador-patte-tordue-refuge-asa-81-refuge-depuis-9-ans-6935"][img]http://nsa34.casimages.com/img/2014/05/26/140526074312673769.jpg[/img][/URL]
> ```


rhooo, encore merci pour lui , Sarabi  :: 

et je redemande à ceux qui lisent sans rien pouvoir faire pour ce chien malheureusement transparent de la prendre en signature,
( voir "Mon compte" en haut de page) en copiant le code ci-dessus ( sans le "Code:" au dessus  ::  )

_ s'il vous plaît, s'il te plaît, c'est vite fait, aidons-le à être vu et  ainsi peut-être à connaître enfin autre chose que le box_  ::

----------


## Sarabi

> rhooo, encore merci pour lui , Sarabi 
> 
> et je redemande à ceux qui lisent sans rien pouvoir faire pour ce chien malheureusement transparent de la prendre en signature,
> ( voir "Mon compte" en haut de page) en copiant le code ci-dessus ( sans le "Code:" au dessus  )
> 
> _ s'il vous plaît, s'il te plaît, c'est vite fait, aidons-le à être vu et  ainsi peut-être à connaître enfin autre chose que le box_


De rien, c'est avec plaisir.
Je prends la bannière en signature également, même si ce sera pour un temps court, car je dois en prendre une autre que j'ai faite, mais j'attends que le post en lien soit refait.

----------


## Titebambi

Il est franchement super sympa, il a une énergie débordante ce chien !!! 

 C'est dur de savoir qu'il reste encore dans son box juste parce qu'il est noir et qu'il a une patte tordue  ::

----------


## bouletosse

oui mais il y a aussi ses ententes un peu "difficiles" mais rien n'est IMPOSSIBLE  ::

----------


## Titebambi

C'est avec les mâles ce n'est pas insurmontable  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

il a passé les 9 dernières années en cage :: 
 les 9/10èmes de sa vie :: 
il n'a *rien* fait pour mériter un sort aussi cruel , diffusez pour lui trouver enfin SA famille, partagez svp... ::

----------


## champardenais

HELP pour Sultan 10 ans et 9 ans de refuge, toute une vie au refuge........... :: 

partagé sur Facebook  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## bouletosse

Partagé aussi sur FB...

----------


## phacélie

....Sultan a dix ans révolus maintenant, plus de 9 ans de box.... le topic lui-même ici a bientôt 4 ans... ::  ::

----------


## Emma87

Triste  :Frown:  allez un adoptant pour ce beau toutou!

----------


## tarzandamour

je viens d'adopter un chien "difficile", grognon, "mordeur" avec les grands chiens...
mais je crois fort qu'une situation sécurisante, un maître qui accompagne bien son chien,
font des miracles, et très vite ! Alors, quand on lit qq chose comme "ententes difficiles avec mâles",  
ne partez pas de suite futur adoptants !!!

SULTAN ne demande que VOTRE AMOUR et PATIENCE pour passer un cap !

----------


## titia20090

Je découvre le post de Sultan... Je prends de suite sa banière en signature et je vais suivre son post en espérant une bonne nouvelle. 

Pauvre petit coeur : beau, plein de joie de vivre et pas rancunier pour un sous, il mérite d'enfin trouver SA famille. 
Je croise fort les doigts pour toi.

----------


## Sarabi

Problème d'affichage bannière, nouvel hébergeur d'images, nouveau code:




```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sultan-male-labrador-patte-tordue-refuge-asa-81-refuge-depuis-9-ans-6935"][img]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/930393bansultan1.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## phacélie

::  je vais "chausser" ça  :Smile: 

hey  :: , oui je radote mais S'il Vous Plaît,
 vous qui lisez, profitez-en pour la prendre en signature si vous n'en avez pas,
 ça ne mange pas de pain de se balader avec une signature sur ce forum ou même d'autres, et ça peut être une façon d' aider Sultan à sortir ENFIN de son box en le faisant connaître au delà des murs de son refuge ::

----------


## tarzandamour

Sultan vous attend !!!!
Et déjà plus de 9 ans !!!!
Ne le laissez pas seulement parce qu'il a une patte un peu originale  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Que diriez vous de modifier le titre ? Peut être que l'état de sa patte mis en avant dans le titre et dans plusieurs messages le dessert...et finalement, ça n'est qu'un détail purement esthétique sans grande importance  ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## phacélie

modifier le titre ?
 peut-être, pourquoi ne pas essayer, après tout  Sultan n'a rien à y perdre vu le succès qu'il n'a pas jusqu'à présent  :Frown: ...  Titebambi qu'en dis-tu ?

----------


## phacélie

on ne voit plus Sultan sur le blog (ni Zamal d'ailleurs ) ::

----------


## Titebambi

Le blog est bizarrement mis à jour donc je ne sais pas trop, ça fait un bail que je n'y suis pas passée donc je ne peux pas confirmer quoi que ce soit !!

On peut essayer pour le titre mais je ne crois pas que ce soit sa patte qui freine quoi que ce soit c'est que c'est un labrador noir et en plus âgé donc très difficile de faire craquer quelqu'un  :Frown:

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## zamour81

j'ai appris que sultan et zamal (entre autres)ont ete euthanasiés !!!!je redemande confirmation aupres de la personne qui me la dit

----------

